# Behandlungstemperatur



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Hatt von euch jemand Erfahrung mit Malachitgrün-Oxalat und Methylenblau bei Temperaturen unter 10 ° C
Kann man den Teich bei ca. 8 °C schon behandeln oder sollte man höhere Temperaturen abwarten ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

*Behandlung...*

Hallo...
soviel ich weiß, sollte die Wassertemperatur mindestens 15 Grad haben.
Ich will dies aber nicht hundertprozentig behaupten, da ich mir eben auch nicht ganz sicher bin...


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Frank

die 15 °C sind mir auch im Hinterkopf , nur kann man auch früher behandeln ?
Der Grund meiner Frage ist , mittlerweile sind uns zwei Koi verstorben , bei beiden waren die Kiemen zu 70 % grün-braun . Der letztere hatte auch im Maul so einen grün-braunen Belag . Unter dem Mikroskop kann ich nichts finden , entweder stelle ich mich zu blöd an oder es ist nichts da . Ich würde ja gerne Bilder einstellen , nur leider ist mir nun auch meine Digicam verstorben . Ein Elend kommt selten allein . Hatt von euch jemand einen Verdacht um was es sich bei unseren Koi handeln könnte ? 
Wasserwerte sind alle i.O.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

*???*

Hallo Patrick...

da will ich dir jetzt wirklich nichts falsches sagen... frag doch mal Stefan...
der ist da sicherlich kompetenter als ich... so gern ich dir helfen würde bzw. nen Tip geben würde.
Gottseidank hatte ich solche Probs noch nicht... sollte gar nichts helfen,
ruf doch dann mal nen Fischarzt/ärztin an...

tut mir leid...

bis dann

Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hi Patrick, 
Kiemenerkrankungen sind aber im Winter total selten. Und das mit dem Maul?????
Hast Du die Temperaturgrenze für Koi evtl. unterschritten? Dann sind nämlich Kiemen und Maul der Fische erfrohren.  
Bei der Farbe, mit der Du die Kiemen beschreibst, mußten diese schon längere Zeit abgestorben sein und das käme auf die kalte Zeit hin. 

__ Parasiten kannst Du bei derzeit 8°C wohl eher ausschliesen. Bakterielle Erkrankung kommt schon in Frage. 
Man könnte Kiemengewebe einschicken und untersuchen lassen. Aber das wichtigste ist, dass Du bei den anderen Koi eine Untersuchung der Kiemen durchführst, denn ich glaube nicht, dass nur die zwei betroffen sind. 
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde einen der toten Koi zum Fischdok bringen und bis eine genaue Ursache feststeht, große Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser machen um den Keim- und Bakteriendruck zu senken. 

Kannst Du eine Vergiftung b.z.w. Verunreinigung des Wassers ausschliesen?????? 
Foto wäre echt super. Digicam vom Nachbarn??

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

Ruf doch mal hier an, sehr kompetente Leute!


Tierärztliche Klinik zur römischen Villa 
, Backhaus Thomas  
Trier/Longuich 


Gewerbegebiet   


Telefon: (06502) 9 29 30 

Viel Glück


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2004)

Hallo Rainer



> Kiemenerkrankungen sind aber im Winter total selten. Und das mit dem Maul


Selten schon , aber nicht auszuschliessen  :cry: 
Ich hatte gestern Abend noch ein Telefanat mit Lars , der meint , es könne Branchiomykose sein .



> Hast Du die Temperaturgrenze für Koi evtl. unterschritten? Dann sind nämlich Kiemen und Maul der Fische erfrohren.


Das kann ich ausschliesen , da der Teich nur drei Tage lang zu gefroren war und ich Brunnenwasser einleite . 



> __ Parasiten kannst Du bei derzeit 8°C wohl eher ausschliesen


Darum finde ich auch keine unter dem Mikroskop .



> Aber das wichtigste ist, dass Du bei den anderen Koi eine Untersuchung der Kiemen durchführst, denn ich glaube nicht, dass nur die zwei betroffen sind.


Das befürchte ich auch  :cry: 


> Kannst Du eine Vergiftung b.z.w. Verunreinigung des Wassers ausschliesen


Kann ich ausschliesen .

Danke für deine Antwort , ich muss versuchen einen Fischdoc zu finden .


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2004)

Hallo Roland

danke für die Telefonnummer , werde dort mal anrufen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2004)

hallo,

ich wünsche deinen kois gute besserung

gruss Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2004)

Hallo Norbert

danke für deine Worte , ich hoffe nur das es nicht zu weiteren toten kommt  :cry: 
Habe momentan Angst um meine teurere Koi


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. März 2004)

Hallo Azurit!

Hier was zu Malachitgrünoxalat! (wenn es denn Costia ist)


Hilft gegen Einzellige Ektoparasiten.
Costia, Chilodonella, Trichodina, Ichthyophthirius multifiliis

Malachitgrünoxalat ist nur über die Apotheke zu beziehen.
Zur Anwendung ist es erforderlich, den genauen Wasserinhalt des Teiches zu kennen.
Die Anwendung kann im Herbst bis 10 Grad und im Frühjahr ab 10 Grad Wassertemperatur erfolgen.
Immer die Gefahrenhinweise beachten!!

Vor Behandlungsbeginn empfiehlt sich ein 20 %iger Teilwasserwechsel, sowie die Entfernung des Schlamms.

Dosierung:

Aus 25 Gramm Malachitgrünoxalat und 625 ml Wasser wird zunächst die Stammlösung hergestellt. (0,04 Gramm pro ml)

Dann erfolgt folgende Zugabe zum Teich:

1. Tag:  2 ml pro 1000 Liter Teichwasser 

3. Tag:  1 ml pro 1000 Liter Teichwasser

5. Tag:  1 ml pro 1000 Liter Teichwasser

(wenn es so kalt ist wie jetzt würde ich auch noch Tag 7 dazunehmen)


Das Medikament am besten in einer Gieskanne über den Teich verteilen.
Vorsicht; das Zeugs färbt blau ein. Das kriegt man nicht mehr aus der Kleidung.
Handschuhe tragen!!

Empfehlenswert sind für medikamentöse Behandlungen im Teich immer 15 Grad 
bis 21 Grad Wassertemperatur.
 
Zwischen den Behandlungstagen sind Teilwasserwechsel in Höhe von 20 % des Teichinhaltes nicht verkehrt.
Die Wasserwerte sollten überwacht werden.

(schaue mal in Deine E-Mail)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo, 
wie kommt ihr nun auf Costia? 
Habe ich da etwas überlesen, oder habt ihr was außerhalb des Forums geschrieben?  
Ich dachte, beim Abstrich war nichts zu sehen. 
Ich habe noch keinen Fall erlebt, bei dem, im Winter so starker Parasitenbefall auftrat, dass große Koi ohne Voranzeichen verstorben wären.


Bitte so ein Thema nicht über mail's laufen lassen, denn man lernt gerne dazu und es interessiert mich. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo Rainer



> wie kommt ihr nun auf Costia?


Dies war vermutlich eine Antwort auf meine erste Frage mit Malachitgrün und die mindest Temperatur . Bei höheren Temperaturen könnte es gut möglich sein , das die Fische damit befallen sind , aber bei diesen Temp. ?



> oder habt ihr was außerhalb des Forums geschrieben?



das auch , denn viele Koihalter und Fischexperten haben dieses Forum leider verlassen  :cry: 



> Ich dachte, beim Abstrich war nichts zu sehen.


War auch nichts zu erkennen , drum glaube ich auch an etwas anderes .



> Ich habe noch keinen Fall erlebt, bei dem, im Winter so starker Parasitenbefall auftrat, dass große Koi ohne Voranzeichen verstorben wären.


Da gebe ich dir Recht , vor allen Dingen war vorher nicht an dem Koi zu erkennen , nichtmal ein anderes Verhalten . Ich kenne unsere Fische mitlerweile recht gut und jedes auffällige oder andere Verhalten lässt bei mir die Alarmglocken läuten .



> Bitte so ein Thema nicht über mail's laufen lassen, denn man lernt gerne dazu und es interessiert mich.


Muss leider über Mail laufen , habe ich oben schon beschrieben , leider . Ich werde euch aber auf dem Laufendem halten . Auf jeden Fall mal die , welche es intressiert .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo Azurit,

Schau dir mal den link an:




Ich wäre auf jeden Fall vorsichtig mit diesen Medikamenten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo Roland

bei bekanntem Wasservolumen ist die Behandlung mit FMC , vorrausgesetzt man hält sich an die Dosierung , nicht so wild . Man sollte sich nur sicher sein gegen welche __ Parasiten man behandelt , allso sie vorher bestimmen . Von Breitband halte ich persönlich nicht viel .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Costia tritt auf ab 2 °C Teichtemperatur.
Der große Nachteil an Costia ist, dass er sehr klein ist.
Eine 400fache Vergrößerung ist unbedingt erforderlich, sonst erkennt man 
sie erst gar nicht.
Ab 13 °C vermehrt sich Costia rasend schnell.

Da das Immunsystem noch nicht läuft, hat Costia leichtes Spiel.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo Gast

die Grösse ist meine Befürchtung , mein Mikroskop vergrössert zwar 400 fach , aber es ist nicht sicher ob ich als Laie auf diesem Gebiet ausschliesen kann , das keine Costia vorhanden sind . Nur machen diese __ Parasiten eigentlich nur kleineren Fischen das Leben sehr schwer , bis Grosse daran verenden müssten sie doch schon recht lange und stark damit befallen sein . Trotz allem werde ich versuchen einen Koi zu Keschern und ihn auf Costia untersuchen . Ich habe mir mal die Bilder dieser Parasiten bei 400 facher Vergröserung angeschaut , nun bin ich mir gar nicht mehr so sicher mit diesem Parasiten . Vielleicht ist er ja doch vorhanden und wurde von mir übersehen . Diese müssen ja nicht der alleinige Grund das Desasters sein , vielleicht war es ja nur der Anfang oder das Ende davon .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen.
Costia überlebt im freien Wasser 1 Stunde. Der Teich ist groß genug und der Fischbesatz nicht übermäßig.
Ich würde in jedem Fall versuchen, einen rauszufangen. Aber nur, wenn die anderen nicht zu stark mitgenommen werden.
Vielleicht mal die Alternative Salz bedenken.
Keimdruck runterfahren.

400fache Vergrößerung ist das Minimum. Bilder liegen ja vor.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Hallo Gast

habe eine supper Seite als Link erhalten , kurzer Film von Costia unter dem Mikroskop bei 650 facher Vergröserung . Falls es mir gelingt einen Koi zu fangen , mache ich einen Abstrich und sehe nach . Es ist aber wie du schon erwähnst nicht einfach , ohne den Koi Stress zuzumuten  :cry: 
Das kann auch nach hinten losgehen . Den Keimdruck werde ich auf Lars anraten senken , Ozonanlage iss am Warmlaufen   
Von Salz im Teich halte ich nicht so viel . Wenn es sich rausstellt das es Costia ist , ab welcher Wassertemperatur würdest du zur Behandlung raten ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. März 2004)

Fang ab 10 Grad damit an.
Tag 1,3,5,7


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen

mal der Stand der Dinge für diese unter uns , welche sich dafür intressieren .   

Seit Mittwoch läuft nun unsere Ozonanlage auf 50 % und seit Samstag auf 70 % Leistung . Das Redoxpotential beträgt mittlerweile 300 mV ( mal abgesehen von den unechten Messwerten dieser Geräte  :cry:  )
PH Wert liegt imo bei 7,9 - 8,1
Nitrit ist nicht nachzuweisen , Amonium und Amoniak auch nicht .
GH 9 und KH 4 .
Nitat liegt so bei 10 mg/l .
Den Fischen geht es augenscheinlich gut , fressen und sind munter .
Seit Sonntag morgen läuft nun auch die zweite Filteranlage .
Ich konnte einen Koi keschern und einen Abstrich vornehmen , wie von Ole vermutet habe ich nach längerem Beobachten durch das Mikroskop Costia festgestellt . Der Befall ist aber recht gering , nur wenige __ Parasiten zu finden . Die Kiemen waren sauber und rosafarben , also nichts Ungewöhnliches festzustellen . Am Sonntag Nachmittag , bei 12 °C Wassertemperatur habe ich angefangen mit Malachitgrün zu behandeln , diese Woche sollen die Aussentemperaturen ja noch steigen. Ab Ende März möchte ich dann die letzte Filteranlage in Betrieb nehmen und die Ozonleistung auf 100 % erhöhen . Ich hoffe das sich nun wieder alles zum Besten wendet und die Koi gesund bleiben . 
An dieser Stelle möchte ich allen die mich unterstützt haben danken . Mein besonderes Dankeschön richtet sich an Lars und Ole , die mir die ganze Zeit mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen .


----------

